
Introduction to Clojure  - jamesbritt
http://www.creativeapplications.net/tutorials/introduction-to-clojure-part-1/
======
rhgraysonii
As someone in love with Clojure myself, and currently working on a side
project/experiment involving writing a free and collaborative book on it, I
really loved how in depth this went. Most the pieces you see on Clojure simply
tap into application, syntax, getting a dev environment set up much moreso
than the history, reasoning, and other pieces that I feel make this a good
read (as far as I've gotten right now).

That said, I don't know if it is just me but in Chrome the page just keeps
crashing over and over. :( I'd really like to read further. Anyone else having
this problem, or is it just me?

